# Sound device not detected....



## HeavenZGate (Dec 24, 2007)

It used to work fine before a recent formatting but now for somewhat reason, it just won't detect it.

It's built-in the MOBO so I tried installing the drivers that came with the mobo's CD but that didn't work. Looked up the newest realtek drivers on the internet (ALC882) and installed them, in vain. DirectX won't detect any sound device. When I go in my device manager, under sound video and game controllers, there is no audio device whatsoever: audio codecs, legacy audio drivers, legacy video capture devices, media control devices, video codecs. I'm really running out of ideas here, might anyone know what could be the problem? :4-dontkno

Thanks a lot.


----------



## HeavenZGate (Dec 24, 2007)

And before someone asks:


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name BENTOBOX
User Name Deshi

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 3066 MHz (23 x 133)
Motherboard Name Asus P5LD2-VM (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset Intel Lakeport-G i945G
System Memory 1015 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS Type AMI (09/28/05)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family (128 MB)
Video Adapter Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family (128 MB)
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 (256 MB)
3D Accelerator Intel GMA 950
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (PSW055071787)
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (PSW055071787)
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (PSW055071787)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
SCSI/RAID Controller ITE IT8211 ATA/ATAPI Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive WDC WD2500JS-22MHB0 (232 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4167B (DVD+R9:8x, DVD-R9:4x, DVD+RW:16x/8x, DVD-RW:16x/6x, DVD-RAM:5x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 238464 MB (213359 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection (192.168.0.101)

Peripherals:
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
USB Device USB Human Interface Device


----------



## HeavenZGate (Dec 24, 2007)

Anyone...?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Go into your BIOS, and browse around for Sound or Audio, and make sure that it's Enabled.

If that doesn't work, go to Control Panel > Admin tools > Services > make sure Windows Audio is Enabled.


----------



## HeavenZGate (Dec 24, 2007)

They are both enabled =/


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Try going to Add/Remove Programs and try uninstalling the drivers for the sound card. That way, you can do a clean install of the drivers.


----------



## HeavenZGate (Dec 24, 2007)

In vain.

My power supply recently overheated and I had to buy a new one. Its directly after that event that I formatted and reinstalled windows. Could the PS drag the sound device down along with it?

That's where I plug-in my speakers, mic, etc~









If everything fails, I might just buy a new motherboard... Sigh~


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

when was the last time your sound card worked?


----------



## HeavenZGate (Dec 24, 2007)

Before my Power supply died, which was 3 days ago.

edit: oo, just checked my device manager and in the sound subgroup, "realtek high definition audio" just appeared, with a black exclamation mark on a yellow background next to it. I have installed its drivers numerous times but that doesn't seem to be the problem:
Device status:
_This device cannot start. (Code 10)_

edit2: also, I cannot seem to find a driver for: 
_Audio Adapter Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]_

82801 isn't even found in intel's database...


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Try this:

Start Menu > Run > sfc /scannow

or

try reinstalling windows xp

or 

install or reinstall SP2


----------



## donk (Apr 13, 2007)

I am inclined to agree with the reinstall of both Windows and SP. Whatever drives you need did not install correctly the first go round. You can most probably find whatever drives you may need, but it would probably be just as easy to do a reinstall. This way there wont be any second guessing. After the reinstall and it still doesn't work, well...
In my case I went to the HP site which was the manufactures site for my computer, (HP SR1230NX COMPAQ PRESARIO), Yours for sure may be different, after finding the update for RealTek and downloading it, all was good.
Have a great holiday


----------



## schmmo (Jul 24, 2007)

Go online to your PC manufacturer's web site and download the "original" sound drivers that came with your system. 

If those drivers don't work, do a full (destructive) install with the system restoration disk(s) that came with your system.

If your sound STILL doesn't work, it's likely your motherrboard that's fouled.

Good luck! :wave:


----------



## HeavenZGate (Dec 24, 2007)

How do I uninstall SP2?

And thanks a lot for the help guys! Really appreciated ray:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Hang on, hang on!

Have you installed the chipset drivers?

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=816

If not install this, then restart your machine. I bet it will all be solved. By no means is it usually necessary to uninstall SP2 or reinstall XP (you just installed it, gosh!). :laugh:

The chipset drivers need to be installed EVERY time you format and resinstall Windows. It allows Windows and other software (such as 3rd party drivers) to identify and 'talk to' the hardware on your motherboard.

Hope this works for ya. :wave:

PS to you other guys, please be careful when suggesting such drastic measures such as "destructive" reinstalls of os's and sp2 etc. It is quite often not needed. Also, when using the sfc /scannow, you MUST reinstall all your OS updates for security reasons.


----------

